# Catek FR2 Pro Evos



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, I know here is some FR2 users. IMO this bindings is for the people who know what for they gonna use it. You should be able to carve a regular softies, and do it well. You should have a 9/10 stiff or more boots and longer board. 
I' amazied with my Ride CAD's with plates and FR2 is a step up from this. 

And, my advice. Get a catek plate. (round one for this bindings. IF you gonna use it with regular(not alpine) boards this would help you to transfer power closer to the edge.


----------



## 2ndBackwall (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the input.

For the boot, as I have said, I currently have Burton Step-Ins, and have yet to find my next boots for the new bindings. I am hoping at finding some stiff boots, but unfortunately, my choices are somewhat limited. Toronto, Ontario isn't exactly that snowboarding capital of Canada, and I am very hesitant on buying boots online (without trying them on). Local stores tend to only carry a few types in my size, if any at all.

My current board, Salomon Regulate 168, is a relatively decent board. There aren't many boards out there that are as long and as wide, aside from a few. All things considered, I feel my current deck is adequate. If I were to upgrade, it would be for a SWOARD Dual, or perhaps a Lib Tech Skunk Ape (180). Long/wide softboot boards are also rather few and far between.

I like to carve.. and so far, believe it or not, the Burton step-ins have held their own. They just become a problem in powder, and when they get packed snow in them.

Although I am interested in Alpine, I don't feel I'm ready to make the jump just yet. Getting out of the hard shelled boots was one of the things that drew me to snowboarding over skiing. If I had some proper hills around here, I'd be in hardboots.. but for where I am currently living, it just doesn't seem sensible. 

Also, the costs involved in having to buy ALL new gear is Wifey incompatible.


Anyhoo, thanks for the input. I do plan on trying to get as stiff, and as narrow a boot as possible, whatever binding I end up with.

Really do wish Catek would answer their email/phone. It really doesn't leave me feeling very confident in that company. If they don't answer my calls for 'I really want to buy your stuff', how well will they answer my support calls (if there are any)?

Big drag. I was really stoked when I ran across the FR2s. Feet are getting colder and colder though.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

PM cifex on this site. He rides those bindings. I've seen the bindings in person and they look great and bombproof. Cifex can give you all the info you need I'm sure.

Stiff boots are hard to find...you are correct in not ordering them online. I've tried the Burton Driver X, which most people say are the stiffest boots and I hated them. I used to ride 32 forecasts, and they were super stuff. I loved those boots but of course 32 quit making them. I want to try the Northwave Domain, but can't find them anywhere to try on and as you said, I'm not ordering them without being able to try them on.

Good luck in the search of boots, it's tough to find stiff boots.

MDC


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

As to the wife not being happy about buying new gear, I just buy mine jewelry and then I can buy myself pretty much anything I want.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

You can order the Catek bindings from Donek. Donek custom snowboards online snowboard shop snowboard company order buy

Good people and have been great to order boards from.


----------

